# Taranutla killed By fungus. (Graphic-ish)



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

http://spatafora.science.oregonstate.edu/images/random/Cordyceps sphecacephala.JPG

Google Image Result for http://www.mycolog.com/Cordyceps_on_Tarantula_2a.jpg
Btw i know only the first ones a T
Cool!
Mind you im not eating wotsits again.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww does it get out of hand so quick ?


----------



## Goku2K8 (Jan 30, 2008)

thats sick but kinda interesting


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Well the spores land and grow, and pretty soon after they grow the insect dies, and then the fungi continues to grow, this fungi is also called the caterpillar killer.


----------



## Goku2K8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Where do the spores come from? I hope my T's don't get it


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh, im pretty sure its a jungle fungus in Sir David Attenboroughs programs 'Life in the Undergrowth' There was a bit about it infecting ants, read the bit on the site then you can learn more about the fungi.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

woah thats horrid


----------



## Goku2K8 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks I'll look into that. I've only been a member for a bit and have already learnt something new


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats really weird. I didnt believe it til I googled it lol


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

thats pretty made! :crazy:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Heh, that is pretty cool (not for the T mind). Ive seen them before, and we got a bit in alecture about it.

Very efficient killer of inverts in the wild.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

that's so cool like on david attenboroughs rainforset


----------

